# Organ symphony, Saint Saens



## PearlM

Not exactly a beginner, but would it be possible to obtain the piano duet extract only, from this wonderful, Saint Saens, Organ symphony.. 
The violins and piano is divine. Wish I could get that part of the music only. 

Please have a listen, after the organ , near the beginning.

Thank you.







*London Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------

